

Mosaic Manufacturing 3D prints a flashlight using just a single extruder - betadreamer
http://www.3ders.org/articles/20141204-mosaic-manufacturing-3d-prints-a-flashlight-using-just-a-single-extruder.html

======
doublerebel
Very impressive being able to switch between regular and conductive filament
so seamlessly. Following the links, I think maybe even the bigger story is the
Functionalize F-Electric Filament. It has only 30 hours to go on Kickstarter
[1], but has raised only a portion of its goal, is it as revolutionary as
advertised?

[1] [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/391466300/worlds-
most-c...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/391466300/worlds-most-
conductive-3d-printing-filament)

------
Ccecil
The steps/mm on the extrusion on that flashlight print are too high by at
least 5% maybe more.

It will be cool if it can be made to sync correctly...esteps are going to be
an issue for sure as they already are though. I would like to test one out
though before making a decision.

I am assuming the "dual" prints are with a dual fixed nozzle extruder. The
artifacts on the surface look to be from the unused nozzle dragging through
while oozing.

edit: my bad I thought this was the mixer not the splicer at first :) comment
changed to reflect that

------
knicholes
So what is this? Is it splicing in different colors of filament before it runs
to your extruder?

~~~
Ccecil
yeah...it splices based on estimates on where what color fits into the print.
I have done it manually before just by feeding a new color in at the desired
time.

